# Wird Geforce 8800 GTS-512 abgesetzt?



## moddingfreaX (11. April 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]Gelöscht
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2008)

Die Farbgebung ist aber etwas heftig...


----------



## moddingfreaX (12. April 2008)

Dass ist für die Menschen gedacht, die Geforce 9800 GTX und Geforce 8800 GTS nicht unterscheiden können (den fast genau gleichen Lesitungsmerkmalen sei Dank )


----------



## Invain (13. April 2008)

Der Großteil der Leute, die 9800GTX und 8800GTS 512 unterscheiden (wollen/müssen/sollen), sitzt ja wohl bei nVidia. 
Kaum vorhandene Leistungsunterschiede wurden wohl lang genug durchgekaut.


----------



## push@max (15. April 2008)

Wenn mal eine Woche im Urlaub ist und das ganze auf dem Markt nicht verfolgt, hat man den Überblick verloren und weiss nicht mehr was zur Zeit aktuell ist.

Ob die Mitarbeiter von Elektromarktketten auch so den Überblick behalten, schließlich sollen sie den Kunden richtig beraten.


----------



## Invain (16. April 2008)

Kannst du deinen letzten Satz mit den Mitarbeitern der Märkte und Ahnung noch einmal wiederholen? 

Naja, ich beziehe mich auf MM/Saturn und co. Arlt und ähnlichen muss man immerhin zugestehen, dass ihr personal mehr oder weniger kompetent ist. Die Auswahl der Läden und der Wille möglichst teure Produkte an den Mann zu bringen haben mich dennoch auf von solchen Shops ab- und zu den Onlineshops gebracht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

naja, wenns die 8800GTS 512 nich mehr gibt, kann man für eine bisl übertaktete Karte mal 50 mehr bezahlen. Is doch logisch.

wer ko, der ko.


----------



## push@max (17. April 2008)

Invain schrieb:


> Kannst du deinen letzten Satz mit den Mitarbeitern der Märkte und Ahnung noch einmal wiederholen?
> 
> Naja, ich beziehe mich auf MM/Saturn und co. Arlt und ähnlichen muss man immerhin zugestehen, dass ihr personal mehr oder weniger kompetent ist. Die Auswahl der Läden und der Wille möglichst teure Produkte an den Mann zu bringen haben mich dennoch auf von solchen Shops ab- und zu den Onlineshops gebracht.



Ich kann mich um ehrlich zu sein nicht mehr darin erinnern, wann ich bei Saturn oder Media Markt etwas für den PC gekauft habe...neben Rohlingen vielleicht (wenn sie im Angebot sind ). 

Mir wird immer ganz schwindelig, wenn ich die Preise für Grafikkarten dort sehe...eine XFX Geforce 8800GT *256MB* für 249 (Saturn) oder eine ATI/AMD Asus HD3870 X2 für 479!! (Media Markt) 

Ich hab schon vor langem festgestellt, des es sich überhaupt nicht mehr lohnt in den Ketten was zu kaufen, weil man alles im Internet viel viel billiger bekommt.

Ich fahr nur dahin, um mir das Produkt anzuschauen...gekauft wird aber im Internet.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

es lohnt sich doch nichtmal sich dort die Produkte anzuschauen..


----------



## Invain (17. April 2008)

Meine Gutscheine hau ich dann lieber für CDs raus. Ich war allerdings vor kurzem für einen Kumpel nach einer AGP Karte schauen (seine 9800 PRO hat den Geist aufgegeben, atm hat er meine alte GF 2MX xD).
War schon ernüchternd. Die HD2600Pro ist schwächer als seine alte und kostet mal locker 70. Die einzige alternative war eine FX 5200 , schon arm)

Ansonsten rentiert sich der Gang in solche Läden nur dann, wenn man sich über einen zu teuren Kauf ärgert und Genugtuung dabei verspürt, dass es hier noch teurer gewesen wäre. Mit miserablem Support versteht sich.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ...
> Mir wird immer ganz schwindelig, wenn ich die Preise für Grafikkarten dort sehe...eine XFX Geforce 8800GT *256MB* für 249 (Saturn) oder eine ATI/AMD Asus HD3870 X2 für 479!! (Media Markt)
> ...


 

Unser Mediamarkt hatte bis vor 2 Wochen noch ne 7950GX2 für schlappe 590 im Sortiment. Die selbe Packung stand da seit geschätzten 1 1/2 Jahren


----------



## push@max (18. April 2008)

Im Grunde loht es sich nichtmal die Rohlinge oder DVD's dort zu kaufen, man bekommt wirklich alles im Internet billiger, nur dass man noch für den Versand zahlen muss. 

Aber ich fand das schon sehr lustig, als ein Mitarbeiter der PC-Abteilung von Media Markt ca. eine halbe Stunde lang an eine Säule angelehnt stand, während ich durch die Gänge schlenderte. Als ihn ein Kunde angesprochen hat, stand er weiterhin angelehnt mit Hand in der Tasche 

Und dann soll ich für eine 3870X2 479 zahlen?, naja einer muss dem ja den Stundenlohn bezahlen.

Und wegen beraten usw., da frag ich erst gar nicht und mach im Internet schlau.


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (18. April 2008)

Hab mir im Februar ne *8800GTS* von K&M Elektronik geholt und jetzt will Nvidia genau diese karte absetzen. Das ist doch Schwachsinn.
Bei den Treibern werden immer die neuen Karten (9xxx reihe) bevorzugt.
Wann gibt es denn mal wieder nen treiber, der auch die *8800GTS* offiziell unterstützt?????


----------



## H@buster (18. April 2008)

Killer-Biene08 schrieb:


> Hab mir im Februar ne *8800GTS* von K&M Elektronik geholt und jetzt will Nvidia genau diese karte absetzen. Das ist doch Schwachsinn.
> Bei den Treibern werden immer die neuen Karten (9xxx reihe) bevorzugt.
> Wann gibt es denn mal wieder nen treiber, der auch die *8800GTS* offiziell unterstützt?????



tzzzzzz, du hast doch gar keine Probleme! zieh dir mal rein, wie ich mit meiner 8800GTX dastehe... in manchen treibern wurde die gar nicht (irreparabel  )  unterstützt... -.-


----------



## push@max (18. April 2008)

Killer-Biene08 schrieb:


> Hab mir im Februar ne *8800GTS* von K&M Elektronik geholt und jetzt will Nvidia genau diese karte absetzen. Das ist doch Schwachsinn.
> Bei den Treibern werden immer die neuen Karten (9xxx reihe) bevorzugt.
> Wann gibt es denn mal wieder nen treiber, der auch die *8800GTS* offiziell unterstützt?????



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es den letzten offizielen Treiber für die Karte im Dezember. Ich glaube das Nvidia momentan genügend mit der Treiberentwicklung für die 9800GX2 und die 9800GTX beschäftigt ist, um die Leistung und Probleme zu bewältigen. 

Eine der beiden Karten wurde sogar wegen Treiberproblemen um einen Monat verschoben. Naja, bis Nvidia wieder mal einen offizielen rausbringt, musst du wohl mit den BETA Treibern vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## y33H@ (21. April 2008)

Ich frag mich, was die mit dem Treiber schaffen. Den G80 gibts seit über 1,5 Jahren und die G9x sind doch eh fast gleich 

cYa


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. April 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Unser Mediamarkt hatte bis vor 2 Wochen noch ne 7950GX2 für schlappe 590 im Sortiment. Die selbe Packung stand da seit geschätzten 1 1/2 Jahren



jojo nur was ich schon lustig fand war das in unseren saturn zu der zeit als die 8800gt raus kam und diese innerhal on einer we ja über alllergriffen war(auser vlt die karten die es für 320 okken aufwärts ab) da gabs die 88gt it 512 mb von xfx für 249 war also mal ausnahmsweise biliger


----------



## GoZoU (21. April 2008)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> jojo nur was ich schon lustig fand war das in unseren saturn zu der zeit als die 8800gt raus kam und diese innerhal on einer we ja über alllergriffen war(auser vlt die karten die es für 320 okken aufwärts ab) da gabs die 88gt it 512 mb von xfx für 249 war also mal ausnahmsweise biliger




Sry aber ich versteh kein Wort, was wolltest du zum Ausdruck bringen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Arrow1982 (21. April 2008)

Ich habe eine 2600Pro AGP vor fast 2 Jahren für 110 Euro gekauft. Die hält sich aber im Preis! Besser als manche Aktie! 

EDIT: Wollte schreiben vor fast einem Jahr... Bei Alternate in der Rumpelkammer, da war die Packung hin und die Karte ok


----------

